# Hey, these aren't bovedas...



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

In a previous thread I had some questions about herfadors and @kacey said he could throw a few spare bovedas my way. In my own words:



SecretAsianMan said:


> I've only smoked two cigars since I got newbiebombed and I still have to play tetris to get my tupperdor closed. No more smokes please, or I'll have to get a bigger/additional tupperdor


So of course, what shows up but a big pile of bovedas plus TWELVE more smokes! One of the bovedas is some kind of "Boveda 30 day humidor bag" dealie, so I think this kacey's way of telling me I have 30 days to make room in the tupperdor. THANK YOU Kacey, you are most generous!

I'll have to go through and read about each of these later to figure out where to start.

Also looks like the bovedas are all 69%, is that ok for use in a sealing plastic tupperdor?


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

That is what most use!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome hit!!! Nicely done 

I use 69 in a lot of my tupperdors and its fine. I have cedar trays in them as well and it sits at 66-67%


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Well played!! 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

SecretAsianMan said:


> In a previous thread I had some questions about herfadors and @*kacey* said he could throw a few spare bovedas my way. In my own words:
> 
> So of course, what shows up but a big pile of bovedas plus TWELVE more smokes! One of the bovedas is some kind of "Boveda 30 day humidor bag" dealie, so I think this kacey's way of telling me I have 30 days to make room in the tupperdor. THANK YOU Kacey, you are most generous!
> 
> ...


I lso gave you "humidor/Boveda bags" so you could start participating in Cigar trades. The NST is a bunch of nice older gentlemen looking to trade cigars with new smokers. The NOB PIF is always looking for a few new NOO's to keep paying it forward.


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

That's so awesome, thank you.

I don't have anything worth trading for yet, and I made the noob mistake of buying some cheap samplers that you guys would have no interest in. I think I'm going to try to smoke enough of these that I have room again and I know what I like, then maybe I'll do my first box purchase and trade a few of those. It'll take me a while as I'm a slow smoker but now I'm equipped to learn more about this hobby and then participate in some trades!

Here's another pic where you can actually tell what these are.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Another awesome bomb @kacey


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

SecretAsianMan said:


> That's so awesome, thank you.
> 
> I don't have anything worth trading for yet, and I made the noob mistake of buying some cheap samplers that you guys would have no interest in. I think I'm going to try to smoke enough of these that I have room again and I know what I like, then maybe I'll do my first box purchase and trade a few of those. It'll take me a while as I'm a slow smoker but now I'm equipped to learn more about this hobby and then participate in some trades!
> 
> ...


Take your time with it and dont try and pick it up super quick, enjoy the ride of being a new cigar smoker.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes, definitely take it slow and try lots of stuff in singles, 2fers and 5vers until you know what profiles you like. May be not the best to start buying a ton of boxes that you might end up not liking 6 months from now. That is certainly the way it happened for me and probably a lot of us. I have 20 packs of things that I don't touch any more and am slowly trying to pawn off on my moocher buddies.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

It's always hard at first, not knowing what you like and so many to choose from. Buy five packs and samplers at first, boxes come later......But most importantly.....Take your time and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Great bomb! Ditto to what the others have said. Also, if you see a sampler that you want, just ask here if it is worthy of buying. Many of us could look at it and say "buy" or "don't buy" in an instant.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

@kacey slapping noobs around again lol
Good job brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Now that's a block leveler! Nice hit! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

SecretAsianMan said:


> In a previous thread I had some questions about herfadors and @kacey said he could throw a few spare bovedas my way. In my own words:
> 
> So of course, what shows up but a big pile of bovedas plus TWELVE more smokes! One of the bovedas is some kind of "Boveda 30 day humidor bag" dealie, so I think this kacey's way of telling me I have 30 days to make room in the tupperdor. THANK YOU Kacey, you are most generous!
> 
> ...


Smack!!!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

SecretAsianMan said:


> That's so awesome, thank you.
> 
> I don't have anything worth trading for yet, and I made the noob mistake of buying some cheap samplers that you guys would have no interest in. I think I'm going to try to smoke enough of these that I have room again and I know what I like, then maybe I'll do my first box purchase and trade a few of those. It'll take me a while as I'm a slow smoker but now I'm equipped to learn more about this hobby and then participate in some trades!
> 
> ...


That Mi Querida is one of my favorites. We all made Noob mistakes, that's how you learn. 69% is just fine though I like 65 better. Nice hit @kacey.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Awesome hit! Nothing like forcefully being made to add more storage to your collection.  haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

